# Selling all of my cubes



## Eleredo (Feb 19, 2012)

So my mother told me she can no longer stand the sound of me speedcubing. I have to stop cubing. After two years of cubing, it's needless to say I'm fairly addicted to the cube. Also, it's the only hobby I really have. But, I'm used to losing the things I love so **** all of this.

I'm not shipping the cubes. I'm just posting this thread for any fellow Belgians on this forum. If you are interested, contact me, I'll give my address and you can come over and buy whatever you're interested in.

As for the prices; just say how much you'd like to give for it and I'll see if it's okay.

All cubes still look brand new unless mentioned otherwise.

*3x3x3*

Dayan Zhanchi (stickerless)

Black Dayan GuHong
Note: Stickers are bit chipped

Black Rubik's cube (storebought)
Note: Stickers are very battered.

White ShengEn F-II
Note: Stickers are quite battered.

*4x4x4*

White 4x4x4 Mini QJ

*5x5x5*

White 5x5x5 YJ

*6x6x6*

White V-Cube 6

*7x7x7*

White V-Cube 7

*Other puzzles*

Black SQ-2
Note: Never used

White mastermorphix

Black MF8 Megaminx

Mirror blocks

Rubik's clock
Note: Genuine one from 1988


----------



## PandaCuber (Feb 19, 2012)

Youre going to stop cubing...because your mom doesnt like the noise...
I say go outside and start cubing in public. No need to sell your cubes!


----------



## insane569 (Feb 19, 2012)

That's alot of cubes and to get rid of them because of your mom? I would move out.


----------



## rubikmaster (Feb 19, 2012)

PandaCuber said:


> Youre going to stop cubing...because your mom doesnt like the noise...
> I say go outside and start cubing in public. No need to sell your cubes!





insane569 said:


> That's alot of cubes and to get rid of them because of your mom? I would move out.


 
I am also quite shocked by this,and could make a lot of comments about it,but I think you guys should respect his decision.


----------



## PandaCuber (Feb 19, 2012)

rubikmaster said:


> I am also quite shocked by this,and could make a lot of comments about it,but I think you guys should respect *his* decision.


 
Is it really his? Im just saying, selling every single one of your cubes is not something you do if you love to cube.


----------



## Robocopter87 (Feb 19, 2012)

How much for the 7x7?

\EDIT: nevermind me. I probably should read the OP. I live nowhere near belgium.


----------



## skeletonboy (Feb 19, 2012)

rubikmaster said:


> I am also quite shocked by this,and could make a lot of comments about it,but I think you guys should respect his decision.


 
That is not his opinion, that was his mother's command forcing him to sell his cubes. That is a restriction, not decision.

I don't think you should sell your cubes, why can't you just archive em' for now, and maybe when she's not that mad or when you're grown up to be a big man, you can easily remember your skills and the "good" times?


----------



## rubikmaster (Feb 19, 2012)

PandaCuber said:


> Is it really his? Im just saying, selling every single one of your cubes is not something you do if you love to cube.





skeletonboy said:


> That is not his opinion, that was his mother's command forcing him to sell his cubes. That is a restriction, not decision.
> 
> I don't think you should sell your cubes, why can't you just archive em' for now, and maybe when she's not that mad or when you're grown up to be a big man, you can easily remember your skills and the "good" times?



No,no,no,I meant to say that it was his decision that he is going to give up on cubing and sell all of his cubes just like that.The fact that he isn't trying to fight for something that he loves and the only thing that entertains him so much is his fault,his decision.If he doesn't want to find a solution that could work out for both his mom and him,then it is his bad decision,that he will probably regret very soon.


----------



## Eleredo (Feb 19, 2012)

rubikmaster said:


> No,no,no,I meant say that it was his decision that he is going to give up on cubing and sell all of his cubes just like that.The fact that he isn't trying to fight for something that he loves and the only thing that entertains him so much is his fault,his decision.If he doesn't want to find a solution that could work out for both his mom and him,then it is his bad decision,that he will probably regret very soon.





insane569 said:


> That's alot of cubes and to get rid of them because of your mom? I would move out.


 
That's true. But as much as I hate it, there is not a lot I can do. I pretty much have to listen to my parents because they provide the roof above my head and I won't be able to move out anytime soon either; the diploma I have is worthless as there are barely any jobs available in that sector - heck, the whole Belgian economy is screwed as of now - so I'll probably have to go and take a course so I can apply for other, more popular jobs.



PandaCuber said:


> Is it really his? Im just saying, selling every single one of your cubes is not something you do if you love to cube.


 
You're right, it isn't mine. I was planning on cubing for years to come.



skeletonboy said:


> That is not his opinion, that was his mother's command forcing him to sell his cubes. That is a restriction, not decision.
> 
> I don't think you should sell your cubes, why can't you just archive em' for now, and maybe when she's not that mad or when you're grown up to be a big man, you can easily remember your skills and the "good" times?


 
As long as the cubes are here, I'll feel bad every single day for not being allowed to use them. It's like someone who would quit smoking who has a pack of cigarettes laying on his desk; it'll torture him every hour of the day.


----------



## skeletonboy (Feb 19, 2012)

Sorry man, I feel bad for you...


----------



## Cubenovice (Feb 19, 2012)

That sucks man...

I you are serious about quitting: come to the Zonhoven Open coming weekend and go out in style:
Retire your cubes straight after your official solves...


----------



## Julian (Feb 19, 2012)

Man, I'm sorry your mom is making you do this 
Maybe you could lock them in your basement somewhere? Or do something else so that you wouldn't be tempted to use them every day.
Or you always take up FMC


----------



## Goosly (Feb 19, 2012)

Nobody will buy your cubes, because we want you to keep cubing. 
You should buy earplugs for your mother...


----------



## 5BLD (Feb 19, 2012)

That post hit me right there in my heart. I realised I actually care a lot about speedcubing :/

Do sim, if its the least you can do. Or if you really think that's obsessive then just quit I guess. Keep a cube you can bring out when you're on your own.


----------



## Rune (Feb 19, 2012)

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...to-keep-on-improving-when-there-s-little-time

strange


----------



## skeletonboy (Feb 19, 2012)

Rune said:


> http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...to-keep-on-improving-when-there-s-little-time
> 
> strange


 
He has little time to cube before, and now he has to throw away his cubes?
Or is it that he has found a job that's strange?


----------



## jla (Feb 19, 2012)

I seriously almost started crying from reading this (I might be a little bit sensitive). I feel so sorry for you, this sounds like something that could happen in the worst of my nightmares. I really love my parents right now as they support my cubing.


----------



## SpeedSolve (Feb 19, 2012)

Goosly said:


> Nobody will buy your cubes, because we want you to keep cubing.
> You should buy earplugs for your mother...



This. 

Don't give it up all the way. If you have to give your cubes to a cousin or something, have them stow it away in the attic or something. That way you wouldn't be tempted to go up and get them, or feel bad that you aren't allowed to use them because they aren't around you.


----------



## chardison1980 (Feb 19, 2012)

couple questions
how old are you?
dont let people kill your dreams, if you want to be a cuber thats your choice right.
you can explaine it to her this way, its better than doing drugs, drinking, and it keeps you out of trouble, an improves your dexterity, memory, and hand eye cordination.

theres no reason to sell them really.


----------



## skeletonboy (Feb 19, 2012)

chardison1980 said:


> couple questions
> how old are you?
> dont let people kill your dreams, if you want to be a cuber thats your choice right.
> you can explaine it to her this way, its better than doing drugs, drinking, and it keeps you out of trouble, an improves your dexterity, memory, and hand eye cordination.
> ...


 
I can add to the list of pros, but do you really think his mother would say " OK, keep cubing son!" after telling her about these increases of spatial intelligence, reflexes, memory, patience and dexterity? It's a bit of a gamble for him to kinda go "against" a parents strong command.


----------



## Owen (Feb 19, 2012)

Aaahhh. That sounds like borderline child abuse too me.


----------



## PandaCuber (Feb 19, 2012)

NOBODY BUY HIS CUBES!


----------



## skeletonboy (Feb 20, 2012)

I SECOND THAT^^ PLEASE DON'T BUY HIS CUBES. I know this is weird but I'll say it "MAKE ELEREDO'S CUBE SELLING PROFIT FAIL" DOWN WITH HIS SALES"


----------



## Cool Frog (Feb 20, 2012)

Eleredo said:


> So my mother told me she can no longer stand the sound of me speedcubing. I have to stop cubing. After two years of cubing, it's needless to say I'm fairly addicted to the cube. Also, it's the only hobby I really have. But, I'm used to losing the things I love so **** all of this.
> 
> I*'m not shipping the cubes. I'm just posting this thread for any fellow Belgians on this forum. If you are interested, contact me, I'll give my address and you can come over and buy whatever you're interested in.*


 I think many of you are over looking that.

Alas, That sucks that she is making you stop your only hobby. Best of luck to you on future endeavors.


----------



## skeletonboy (Feb 20, 2012)

Cool Frog said:


> I think many of you are over looking that.
> 
> Alas, That sucks that she is making you stop your only hobby. Best of luck to you on future endeavors.


 
Ha, I couldn't catch that little fact! There are rarely many Belgian cubers!


----------



## Goosly (Feb 20, 2012)

Indeed, we don't have much cubers in Belgium.. So he can't quit


----------



## applemobile (Feb 20, 2012)

This nonsensicle retaliation will not spite your mother. OP is clearly trying to proove a point to her that really won't work. Unless you are stood within 8 feet you can't hear the sound of even the noisiest cube. Just shut your door. /thread.


----------



## Eleredo (Feb 20, 2012)

Rune said:


> http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...to-keep-on-improving-when-there-s-little-time
> 
> strange


 
Rune, please go ahead and tell me what's strange about that. You linked to a thread I posted back in September 2012. That's almost *half a year* ago. In a period of six months, lots of stuff can happen.

I lost the job I was talking about in that thread. Like I already said in this post; the Belgian economy is screwed.

Just ask any of the other Belgians on here who will highly likely just confirm that. Hundreds of people are getting fired every day, even in very successful companies such as Nokia.



applemobile said:


> This nonsensicle retaliation will not spite your mother. OP is clearly trying to proove a point to her that really won't work. Unless you are stood within 8 feet you can't hear the sound of even the noisiest cube. Just shut your door. /thread.


 
I cube in the living room. Some people just do not have the luck to have a PC in their sleeping room.

anyway, I went to the pub yesterday after opening this thread and got a little bit intoxicated. I haven't been drinking for two years (which I also had to give up for my parents because they're strongly against it).

When I came back, they were mad that I started to drink again and I told them that's what I'll be doing from now on, now that I lost my hobby. This must have been an eye opener for my mother, as she quickly changed her mind and said I could cube again, as long as I stay away from alcohol.

So I guess I'll keep the cubes for a few more years! 
Thanks to all of you for the support, it surely brought a smile to my face. 

I have a job interview tonight, hopefully I'll get more good news today. The Belgian competition at Zonhoven next week is quite far from the city where I live and now that I lost my job, I'm on a tight budget so as long as I don't have a new job, I better don't drive long distances like that (the fuel prices are getting way over the top here in Belgium). So, fingers crossed! 

Thanks again to everyone, I'm proud to be part of this great community!


----------



## Cubenovice (Feb 20, 2012)

Nice,

I always knew drinking is good for you 

Where dou you live? You can always share rides 
I live 20 km east of Brussels and will go to Zonhoven on Sunday.
There are also some people from further east (Goosly) who may be able to help you out.

Cheers!


----------



## Rune (Feb 20, 2012)

Rune, please go ahead and tell me what's strange about that. You linked to a thread I posted back in September 2012. That's almost half a year ago. In a period of six months, lots of stuff can happen.
I lost the job I was talking about in that thread. 

That explains all (that you have lost your job)! For if you still had had a job, the story had really been Strange. (Hope you´ll get a new one to that September)


----------



## Eleredo (Feb 20, 2012)

Cubenovice said:


> Nice,
> 
> I always knew drinking is good for you
> 
> ...



Haha, it seems like it! Drinking just saved my hobby. 

I live in Zottegem, 135 kilometres from Zonhoven.



Rune said:


> That explains all (that you have lost your job)! For if you still had had a job, the story had really been Strange. (Hope you´ll get a new one to that September)


 
Yeah, I hope so! I'm going to an interview in two hours.


----------



## JohnLaurain (Feb 20, 2012)

Good luck on your interview


----------



## Goosly (Feb 20, 2012)

Cubing is much better than drinking indeed 
As for the not-cubing-in-the-living-room-and-thus-without-pc, you can use handscrambles and a not-cube-timer (on your cellphone or so). Works for me, when I don't have a computer around

And I'll be going by train from Sint-Niklaas Saturday morning as early as possible... Train tickets are rather cheap if you go back and forth in the same weekend.


----------



## applemobile (Feb 20, 2012)

Eleredo said:


> RLike I already said in this post;
> 
> 
> 
> I cube in the living room. Some people just do not have the luck to have a PC in their sleeping room!




Why the hell do you need a PC to cube?


----------



## convinsa (Feb 20, 2012)

Can you ask your parents if you can cube when they are not around you?


----------



## Blindbiker22 (Feb 20, 2012)

One thing that I can say is that you should ask your mother for a compromise.she would probably agree to less cubing for you keeping your cubes...
And if not,yo9u can always explain the benefits of cubing...


----------



## Bapao (Feb 20, 2012)

^
I think he might have just been peed because his mom said she was getting sick of the sound. I can imagine that it can be pretty irritating for his parents, especially if they are trying to watch the telly whilst he's going at it. 

Just take it to your bedroom, if your parents have their ears against the door, then there might be a communication issue in general. Or they just want you to get on track with something that they don't deem "a waste of time". Give your parents some space and I'm sure they'll do the same for you. And more importantly; talk about things before just packing up. I'm not sure if you already did so, but it doesn't sound like it from what I've read so far.

Glad you get to keep your hobby, but the reason why your mom decided to come around isn't something that has a stable fundament. I'm pretty sure it'll crumble in no time and you'll be back to where you started.

What's your trade? I'm sure it's hard to get a job atm, but there must be something to keep you occupied. I've had some extremely shitty jobs in my time. I don't really care what I'm doing at the time as long as I'm employed. You're parents would probably respect you more if you were working at Mc Donalds to fill the gap than they would be if you weren't doing anything at all.

Sorry if I sound pompous, but I can't help feeling that you just feel hard done to.

Please ignore this post if I'm off-track. Just trying to help.

Regards,

H.


----------



## cubecraze1 (Feb 20, 2012)

convinsa said:


> Can you ask your parents if you can cube when they are not around you?


 
he said his allowed to cube again


----------



## Eleredo (Feb 20, 2012)

JohnLaurain said:


> Good luck on your interview


 
Thanks very much!  It went great.  Now I can only wait and hope there aren't too many other applicants who are more experienced than me.



Goosly said:


> Cubing is much better than drinking indeed
> As for the not-cubing-in-the-living-room-and-thus-without-pc, you can use handscrambles and a not-cube-timer (on your cellphone or so). Works for me, when I don't have a computer around
> 
> And I'll be going by train from Sint-Niklaas Saturday morning as early as possible... Train tickets are rather cheap if you go back and forth in the same weekend.


 
Great tip Manu, thanks!  Hmm.. that's not a bad idea. If it doesn't cost too much (I'm on a VERY tight budget at this moment), I might consider it. I'll check b-rail.be later on.



Bapao said:


> What's your trade? I'm sure it's hard to get a job atm, but there must be something to keep you occupied. I've had some extremely shitty jobs in my time. I don't really care what I'm doing at the time as long as I'm employed. You're parents would probably respect you more if you were working at Mc Donalds to fill the gap than they would be if you weren't doing anything at all.
> 
> Sorry if I sound pompous, but I can't help feeling that you just feel hard done to.


 
You wouldn't believe what kind of jobs I have been applying for. I too don't give a flying hoot what I'm going to do, as long as it pays. I even applied for a job as a waste collector, *that's* how fancy I want my job to be. Also, it wasn't my intention to sound like someone who feels hard done to. Not at all.


----------



## Bapao (Feb 20, 2012)

^
Cool. As said, just my two cents.

Garbage-truck-guy isn't a bad jod btw. Pays pretty well in Holland, not sure about Vlamingen though. Worst I've done is public plumage. I excrement you not, they gave me a nice pair of rubber gloves with holes in them on my first day. Still got "sh*t" done though. Hate gals that flush their tampons down the loo to this day. Spray.


----------



## JohnLaurain (Feb 20, 2012)

Bapao said:


> ^
> Cool. As said, just my two cents.
> 
> Worst I've done is public plumage. I excrement you not, they gave me a nice pair of rubber gloves with holes in them on my first day. Still got "sh*t" done though. Hate gals that flush their tampons down the loo to this day. Spray.



That sounds like such a dirty job, I'd be scared to even attempt it once.


----------

